# How to install wifi card Dlink - Centos 5



## ilugd (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, I have a Dlink card on my computer and i am not quite sure of its make. How do I find out what model the card is and how do i get and install the drivers?
I am running centos 5.

I just a few days ago installed vlc, mplayer and enabled ntfs support, so i am quite new to linux. I don't know much of the commands. How do we find out hardware details?


----------



## praka123 (Sep 26, 2007)

wireless support is still lacking in Linux  .afaik u can try using windows drivers in Linux using "ndiswrapper".just google for it.afaik intel things are only supported.
command for displaying available pci devices is:
lspci or hwinfo(if installed)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 26, 2007)

Offtopic but why use CentOS when you're starting off with Linux? Ubuntu is very very cool and offers excellent Wi-Fi support with its other easy features. That's the way you should go for learning the quick and easy way!

And check the output of *lspci *and also under *System > Preferences > Hardware Information*


----------



## ilugd (Sep 26, 2007)

ok, lspci output 
Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface

So I need a driver for this right?
went to the yum gui and go some drivers. There were actually two of them. They are from rpmforge i guess. I have installed those. I still don't get the texas wifi card list in the network configuration. What am i doing wrong.

@qwertymaniac, Ubuntu would have been fine. One of my friends is a rhel admin and he recommended this. I guess I just installed this to get him off my back.  Hope he doesn't read this though.

I understand centos already has the required drivers for this. I don't really want to go the ndiswrapper line.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 27, 2007)

i'm sorry i'm not well versed wid centos (not used this os and its been a long time since i've used fedore/redhat). however, one sure thing is that ubuntu has the best wireless support out of the box. the gnome network manager (also in centos gnome) will configure it out of the box. i can give you instructions in configuring wireless in ubuntu (even i haf a dlink card but wid the less common ralink chipset).

just type the command "iwconfig". it will list all the networking interfaces. you'll get to know the wireless status. try these steps out:



> $: iwconfig
> 
> it should list the card without connecting to any SSID.
> 
> ...


----------



## ilugd (Sep 27, 2007)

shouldn't atleast the drivers be installed before this will work? where is iwconfig by the way? it is not in sbin atleast.
Please don't remind me about ubuntu again. I don't like it as it looks like a lot of eyecandy. I like centos as it is and I don't want to change. I just want to get my wifi card to work. 
I figure that i needn't use ndiswrapper at all since the driver in yum had the comment that it was for texas 111 series wifi cards. Now i just need to figure out how it works.
on a sidenote, why does yum run only in one instance. I want to find what the name of that driver was an yum is locked up in downloading wine. Another instance says something about a yum.pid file being locked. Is there a way to bypass that?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 27, 2007)

oh i thot you'd installed all wifi related wifi package. in debian based systems the pack which contains iwconfig is 'wireless-tools'


----------



## mehulved (Sep 27, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i'm sorry i'm not well versed wid centos (not used this os and its been a long time since i've used fedore/redhat). however, one sure thing is that ubuntu has the best wireless support out of the box.


 I believe it's rather sabayon that has best wireless support out of the box.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 27, 2007)

dunno about sabayon but i've never faced any problems wid ubuntu - almost any kinda wireless card has worked in there.


----------



## [xubz] (Sep 27, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> I believe it's rather sabayon that has best wireless support out of the box.


Well, AFAIK, Sabayon is OpenSource, but does not follow purely just GPL like other Distros. GPL states that many binary/proprietary drivers should not be bundled/available automatically with its Distros..

So you know, Its usually disabled until you manually Install it.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 27, 2007)

wireless services seem to be installed as i am able to find the wireless tab in network preferences. But the driver is not available. Anywhere i can find out about configuring this stuff? any websites? I am tired of googling. the lan here sucks.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 27, 2007)

driver not available? but you said its installed. why break ur head searching stuff? use ndiswrapper.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 27, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> driver not available? but you said its installed. why break ur head searching stuff? use ndiswrapper.


His card is supported natively
drivers can be found at:*acx100.sourceforge.net/
i

@ilugd
s this your card type?
*www.dlink.co.uk/pages/products/dwlg650plus.asp


----------



## ilugd (Sep 27, 2007)

wow, looks complicated. Let me try this tonight.


----------

